# Greenbox?



## filmanfänger (16. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mich heute erst hier angemeldet und hoffe, dass ich nun in den richtigen Thread poste.

Und zwar würde ich mir gerne eine Greenbox bauen, hauptsächlich erst einmal um Fotos zu machen, die man dann besser ausschneiden und bearbeiten kann, später einmal vielleicht aber auch für Filmaufnahmen.

Könnt Ihr mir da einige Tipps geben? Ist dabei etwas zu beachten?

Oder muss ich einfach nur in einen Stoffladen gehen, mir grünen Stoff kaufen, aufhängen und die Leute davor stellen? xD

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Thomas


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2007)

So, herzlich willkommen.

Bitte in die Netiquette gucken, vor allem die Regel 13 möchte ich dir empfehlen.

Dann empfehle ich dir noch.

Aber ich war mal so nett und hab dir aus dem Forum was rausgesucht: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video...er-hintergrund-green-box-zum-herauskeyen.html


----------

